# How do you stop X server



## tushkahoma

Howdy,
I am trying to update an Nvidia driver but when I run it I get an error that tells me to stop the Xserver, I know very little about linux. How can I get my driver updated?


----------



## lynch

Do this:
Press *CTRL- ALT- F2*

Then login as root:
Login: root
Password: ****** (root's password)
Then type:*telinit 1*

Now we will need to log back in with root:
Login: root
Password: ****** (root's password)

_(thanks to MasterC @ LQ for letting me copy this )_  
HTH
lynch


----------



## tushkahoma

Thank you


----------

